# Alexander Moncrieff: Against Arminianism



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 22, 2022)

We also renounce _Arminianism_, which is a System containing many gross Errors; such as, notwithstanding of the Fall, Man retains a Freedom of Will to that which is spiritually good; that the Grace of God is not irresistible and efficacious of itself; that Believers in Christ may fall totally and finally away from a State of Grace; that Election depends upon foreseen good Works; and that Christ merited Grace to all Mankind; that the Reason why some are chose to Salvation, and others rejected, is for the foreseen Faith and good Works of the one, and for the foreseen Unbelief and evil Works of the other …

For the reference, see Alexander Moncrieff: Against Arminianism.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

